# Thundercat 1000??



## Looney

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but a friend of mine looked at a 1000 Thundercat new left over they priced it to him for 8900, my question is are these pretty good 4wheelers? they're not many around my neck of the woods and we've not saw one run or heard anything about things breaking on them and so on... any info would be awesome...thanks


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

I know your in VA but my local AC dealer here in PA is selling a brand new 08 Thundercat leftover for $7999. Just thought I'd let ya know. If your friend is interested I could give you their contact info.


----------



## Eight

The 08's had some problem, but they got them solved on the 09's.


----------



## Looney

What kind of problems did they have?


----------



## Eight

Waterpump was the main one. There were a couple other things, but they fixed them for the 09 models.


----------



## rowdy-outty

I am looking at a 07 thundercat, is it a good machine and do they offer much as far as bolt ons?


----------



## bruterider27

There a good bike from what iv Hurd never seen any on rides but the only thing I don't like there so Dang heavy


----------



## rowdy-outty

bruterider27 said:


> There a good bike from what iv Hurd never seen any on rides but the only thing I don't like there so Dang heavy


 How well do they compare to the brute and renegade. I dont want to buy it and then wish i got another brute


----------



## bruterider27

I'm II going to stick with the brute cause there cheaper to fix than a can am Idk about the cat Its a good built bike but I love the low end the brute has but id get the renigade before a cat


----------



## Bootlegger

They are decent bikes... and yes you can get a lot of bolt on stuff for them...but for a 950cc they are lacking in power IMO. Most Brute 750's with bolts on stuff and some correct clutching and tuning can hand with them no problem. I do like them....the newer ones are pretty decent bikes.


----------



## rowdy-outty

thx guys


----------



## countryboy61283

friend of mine has one with a 6 inch catvos and it does good, not really as impressive as you would think for a 1000 but i like it, the only problem that he has is the diff lock, every time he puts it in, it will pop a boot, i used to have a 05 brute 750 with jet kit, lrd exhaust, and just a yellow secondary and beat it in a drag race by half a Wheeler lengh when his cat was all stock


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well i ended up not buying the thundercat and got another brute.


----------

